# Pics of New **** Pops



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

The first pic. is of some more traditional types but with new jig heads - these are three ounce jig heads - to be cast or trolled off the long lines. The top one I have some 5 ounce ones too that will be pulled short but this is a three ounce one to be pulled probably on the three second line.

The second picture is of my new invention using a special jig head - normally i don't like the feather stuff on the jigs but these looked cool. They are four ounces and will be pulled off the medium lines.

The third picture is of all of them combined.


----------



## Brent (May 26, 2004)

Scott...I have been having internet and e-mail trouble for a couple of weeks. When I get it lined out I will add it to the tactics page. Good stuff, thanks.......


----------



## Mando (May 22, 2004)

Wow, I never would of guessed a tarpon would want to eat a jig with that circle hook stuck out like that. What size/brand hook is that? Im guessing a 9/0 Mustad? You normaly catch tarpon with those type of lures scott?


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Catch the living crud out of them.... more tarpon have been caught in Louisiana with that lure than anything else.. I have caught 90% of my tarpon off Texas using lures just like that. We caught the two tarpon that won the Texas Tarpon pro-am last year on **** pops.... maybe one was on a coast hawk but I don't think so...

The hooks are big - 14/0 mustad circle hooks. 16/0 are a better size but too big for a **** pop - so I use 14/0 hooks and manually open the gap up some and if you can, set the point off to one side from the shank - increases hookups.

The reason these work, I think, is that tarpon generally feed from below - or at least approach their prey from below because of the location of their eyes... They come up and swipe at a bait... from below and behind, they can't see the circle hook!


----------



## seacat (Feb 6, 2005)

is that the spro jelly jig, how did you get it on the circle hook


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

electrical tie cut the hook off along the shank...


----------



## Mando (May 22, 2004)

Thanks for the tips Scott! Hopefully I can put one of these to the test and finally catch my dream fish this summer. Thanks again


----------



## Mizpah (Aug 27, 2004)

Good job, Scott. Looking forward to some field testing this summer.


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

How do you work these **** pops when casting them? Jigged up and down, or steady retrieve? How fast? Thanks.


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

A little of all the above -- most of the time, tarpon hit them on the fall. I've seen them straight retrieved slow, fast and jigged up and down... whatever. Mix it up and see what they'll hit.. then, keep doing it!


----------



## Scott G (May 24, 2004)

Verrrry Sexxxy Baaaaaby!

Scott, I'll turn you on to some of my fly tieing material that will work a little better than that stuff, it's a lot looser in the water and undulates a little more....plus it comes in 12 inch lengths.

SG


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Yea, I'm not a fan of those skirts - but I left them on a couple of them. What the hell. The material is very very soft and may actually undulate a bunch - we'll see if it creates too much drag for trolling - they kind of look a little gay but we'll see... could be the hot ticket!! I can't wait to get one wet... I'm chomping at the bit!!


----------

